# Looking for a Free "How-To" for the Smith Manoeuvre



## deal_king (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a free how-to instruction manual or e-book or software for the Smith manoeuvre. I've read lots of posts about it but I can't find a step-by-step manual for noobs.

Can anyone help?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/the-smith-manoeuvre-a-wealth-strategy-part-1.htm


----------



## deal_king (Dec 28, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/the-smith-manoeuvre-a-wealth-strategy-part-1.htm


I've read this already and it not a "how-to" and is not very detailed. This someone just writing about their experience in implementing the strategy.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok it sure looked like a complete 6 step SM "how-to" to me

Beyond that maybe you should read on how to invest? How to deduct the interest from your taxes?

SM is simply investing money taken from a tax deductible HELOC.. not sure what else there is to it?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

deal_king said:


> I'm looking for a free how-to instruction manual or e-book or software for the Smith manoeuvre. I've read lots of posts about it but *I can't find a step-by-step manual for noobs*.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Gee, I wonder why you can't find something like this for free? Once you figure it all out - why don't you spend a few hundred hours writing a ebook, format it nice and then give it away for free? Maybe then you'll figure out why people charge for stuff. 

I would check Amazon or a book store for what you want. Oh, and don't forget to bring some $$.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] Mike

Deal king, you can find more info here: http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/the-smith-manoeuvre-resource.htm


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

You will not find a source more rich than Frugal's blog about SM. (maybe other than Fraiser's book)
You will also need to learn about stock investing. This area is huge. You should read a couple books about stock investing. I started with stock investing for dummies. Canadian version. I thought it was a great book to start; I still reference to it. 

If you are the same poster I saw hunting for a new mortgage, *make sure* you set up one of these mortgages off the bat:

http://www.myvirtualmortgagebroker.com/Smith-Manoeuvre-Mortgages-Smith-Maneuver.html

If you do not set up one of those mortgages, you can't do SM. 

Here's your steps:
1. Set up re-advance mortgage
2. Learn how to stock invest
3. Learn how to do SM from Frugal's blog


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just seen FrugalTrader is from Newfoundland ,that's where I am from But now live in Ontario.I read you blog but assumed east coast meant somewhere else on mainland!Nice to meet you sir ,should we screech all these guys in?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Small world Marina! I think CMF'ers would appreciate a bit of screech.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We had a family reunion summer 2010 and over 100 of us came back.We had a hard time finding a cod fish for them to kiss so did double shoots of Newfie screech lol.I am from out 'around the bay' , are you a townie?lol
Can't believe house prices in St.John's these days .We own a home in Bonavista Bay area , we had it built in 2008 for $55,000 including the furniture , land was a gift from in laws.Three bedroom one bathroom kitchen ,living room and dining room about 1200 sq ft.In Newfoundland you can get skilled carpenters for $15.00 per hour!Brother in law electrician so of course we got it done just for materials. We love it there and since I work from home and have online job can go there for entire summer months.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Yip, townie over here!

Housing prices in St. John's are extremely high (IMO). Labour is very difficult to source, and when you do, they charge A LOT. Some friends of ours just finished building a 2000 sq ft house with double garage on a 50x100 lot for $500k.


----------

